# Wizard Spells Known?



## Brujj (Dec 30, 2007)

I see in the PH that it shows Sorcerer spells known, but nowhere can i find how many spells a Wizard would have in a spellbook BEFORE copying scrolls over and whatnot. Say you have a level 3 wizard. I know you have spells per day, I find that chart without a problem. The answer is probably something VERY easy, and will make me feel VERY stupid. But i need to know..any help?


----------



## CsonTep (Dec 30, 2007)

A 1st level wizards starts with all 0 level spells and 3 + Int modifier 1st level spells int her spellbook.  Each level a wizard gets 2 spells of their choice.  It's listed under the Spellbook class feature for wizards.

KDM27


----------



## Brujj (Dec 30, 2007)

thats what i was looking for. thank you! i knew about the 2 every level, but didn't know about the starting. once again, thank you very much. (ive been playing D&D since 2000, just always played warrior, or cleric. heh)


----------



## Maleketh (Dec 30, 2007)

From the SRD:



> A wizard begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level wizard spells (except those from her prohibited school or schools, if any; see School Specialization, below) plus three 1st-level spells of your choice. For each point of Intelligence bonus the wizard has, the spellbook holds one additional 1st-level spell of your choice. At each new wizard level, she gains two new spells of any spell level or levels that she can cast (based on her new wizard level) for her spellbook. At any time, a wizard can also add spells found in other wizards’ spellbooks to her own.




You can also add spells from scrolls.  There is no practical limit on the number of spells a wizard can know, though any given (mundane) spellbook can only hold 100 levels' worth.


----------

